# Charge for interest statement with Ulster Bank.



## Mrs. Doyle (24 Jan 2012)

I rang Ulster Bank the other day to get two interest statements for 2011 for two separate savings accounts.  Was advised that there would be a charge of €3.80 each as only the initial statement on any account is free.

Is this right?  I have found the Ulster Bank call centre staff to be hit and miss on their knowledge and have been given an apology in the past for misinformation.  I can understand that there might be a charge for requesting a statement on a current account but a charge for a statement of interest seems OTT.


----------



## wbbs (24 Jan 2012)

There is a charge for a copy statement as the original was issued, but what you are looking for is a interest certificate, not a copy statement.


----------



## Laramie (24 Jan 2012)

Mrs. Doyle said:


> Is this right? I have found the Ulster Bank call centre staff to be hit and miss on their knowledge and have been given an apology in the past for misinformation.


 
In my local office one of the staff behind the counter was advising someone not to put their money in to Prize Bonds as she thought that there might be DIRT on them!


----------



## 44brendan (24 Jan 2012)

That makes no sense! Prize Bonds don't attract interest. I assume you're using this as an example of misguided information from staff!
Interest statements on deposit accounts will attract a charge as they are not standard printouts. Why are they needed? Interest amount would be evident from the normal statement.


----------



## homeboy (24 Jan 2012)

In my experience Ulster Bank will charge you for BREATHING!!


----------



## Mrs. Doyle (24 Jan 2012)

44brendan said:


> Interest statements on deposit accounts will attract a charge as they are not standard printouts.



Any requested from other institutions have not incurred a charge despite these institutions charging for general statements.



44brendan said:


> Why are they needed? Interest amount would be evident from the normal statement.



For revenue return.  Copy needed in case of future audit.


----------



## ClubMan (24 Jan 2012)

http://www.ulsterbank.ie/documents/roi/Guide_to_Personal_Account_Fees_and_Interest.pdf



> Duplicate statements (on each account)
> •  First sheet - €3.81
> •  Second sheet - €2.54
> •  For every sheet after that - No charge


----------



## Mrs. Doyle (24 Jan 2012)

ClubMan said:


> http://www.ulsterbank.ie/documents/roi/Guide_to_Personal_Account_Fees_and_Interest.pdf



Hi Clubman,

Perhaps my view is incorrect on this but I don't see a statement of interest for revenue purposes as being a general bank statement.  Obviously neither do the other institutions that I've requested copies from as they have not charged for them.

I've printed off copies of the online bank statements and they do not show the full dividends received and the DIRT deductions as the other statements of interest show. They will have to do as I'm not ringing them again and paying the 2 fees.


----------



## 44brendan (24 Jan 2012)

A bank is not obliged to supply customers with deposit interest statements free of charge. many do, but while you might regard the UB charge as being steep, they are perfectly entitled to apply it.  As per previous post re this issue, it is not mandatory to provide a deposit interest statement, or have one available for Revenue. 
Standard statement would suffice for this purpose.


----------



## Eithneangela (24 Jan 2012)

Would it help to know that if you're over 60, then statement prints etc. are free with UB?


----------



## ClubMan (24 Jan 2012)

Mrs. Doyle said:


> Perhaps my view is incorrect on this but I don't see a statement of  interest for revenue purposes as being a general bank statement.   Obviously neither do the other institutions that I've requested copies  from as they have not charged for them.



OK - I assumed that they were the same thing.


----------



## ClubMan (24 Jan 2012)

I have - _Form 12_ and _Form 11 _and this was never an issue for me. You don't need to send in such statements and the original poster has already stated that they want them IN CASE they are subjected to an audit at some point in the future.


----------



## Mrs. Doyle (24 Jan 2012)

Mrs. Doyle said:


> I've printed off copies of the online bank statements and they do not show the full dividends received and the DIRT deductions as the other statements of interest show. They will have to do as I'm not ringing them again and paying the 2 fees.



Got thick and rang them.  Turns out that as its purely a savings ac there are no charges for interest certificates and they are sending them out in the post


----------



## Kev (24 Jan 2012)

I am really annoyed with them as well, I reside in UK and had to ring them so many times for certificate of interest on savings and they told me there would be a charge for it.  And that is not all they have stop me tax on my saving as well. I will be moving my saving out of there as soon as I get over to Ireland within the next couple of weeks.

Also I am over 65 and they are charging me for my statements.


----------



## Eithneangela (24 Jan 2012)

Kev - as far as I know, they provide free statements, interest statements etc. to those over 60. Do they know that you are over 60? I suspect that if you're dealing with a retail branch they may not realise that you are entitled to the 'free' banking services.


----------



## Knuttell (24 Jan 2012)

homeboy said:


> In my experience Ulster Bank will charge you for BREATHING!!



My experience of dealing with them for 21 years,I have never paid 1c in fees/payments etc,keep your a/c in order and you wont have to,contrast that with PTSB AIB & BOI.


----------



## ClubMan (25 Jan 2012)

I've banked with _PTSB _for about the same amount of time and have paid no transaction fees.


----------

